# Jewellery Anyone?



## NeilW (24 Feb 2010)

I just found the future of emersed growing  ;
http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2008/09/01/clipboard_VxwqO_1333.jpg


----------



## andyh (24 Feb 2010)

Yeah and i bet he gets his moss from A1Matt, like everybody else on here!


----------



## glenn (24 Feb 2010)

environmentally friendly knuckle dusters???


----------



## mr. luke (25 Feb 2010)

That is THE worst creation ive ever seen.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Feb 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> That is THE worst creation ive ever seen.


careful you might some moss in your face


----------



## a1Matt (25 Feb 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Yeah and i bet he gets his moss from A1Matt, like everybody else on here!



  

Nah, I only supply moss to the living.  That guy looks like the undead.  
Although a cold damp coffin is probably perfect growing conditions for moss


----------



## paul.in.kendal (25 Feb 2010)

Well, I dunno about the rest of you, but I wouldn't moss with him...


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2010)




----------



## andeekaii (2 Jun 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Well, I dunno about the rest of you, but I wouldn't moss with him...


----------

